# LP Conversion Kit for Esse Dragon



## tbkpassmore (Apr 19, 2009)

I am looking for a LP conversion kit for a natural gas Esse Dragon.  I seem to be having a hard time finding this conversion kit.  Is there anyone out there that can help?


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 19, 2009)

this place maybe? http://www.woodstoves.net/esse/dragondv.htm

http://www.esse.com/stoves/dealers/stoves.html

Your nearest ESSE Approved Dealer is: 
ESSE North America 
3131 Baptiste Rd, Mill Bay ,
Tel: 1-877-740-ESSE (3773)  Fax: 250-743-1229
Email: essenorthamerica@telus.net  Website: www.esse.com
Contact: Tony Pitt (VP ESSE)


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Apr 21, 2009)

ESSE stove company.  http://esse.com/stoves/question.html
David Randel will get back to you. Tell him what you are doing he is the parts manger and technician.  Then you have to go threw a dealer to order parts. Esse does not deal direct to the public. USA dealer is  Obadiah's Woodstoves ask for Annette Chain or Nicolette Covey they are the owners. 



Nicolette Covey
800-968-8604
Obadiah's Woodstoves
www.woodstoves.net


----------

